# PTAP



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if one has to write the entry test if applying through PTAP?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

pakmedschools said:


> Does anyone know if one has to write the entry test if applying through PTAP?


Under no circumstance do you sit for an entry test if you apply under PTAP.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Chances of getting in a PTAP are extremely unlikely for anyone! There are only .005% of the seats designated as PTAP and only students with high.. HIGH marks get them (not to mention political influence) But to answer the question I believe it is not required.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Chances of getting in a PTAP are extremely unlikely for anyone! There are only .005% of the seats designated as PTAP and only students with high.. HIGH marks get them


Your chances are low if you have low marks. Your chances are high if you have high marks. It's relative to what kind of student you are and how well you do in high school. For someone who studies really hard and gets really good marks, making the PTAP list isn't an unreasonable goal, and it's *definitely* one you can work towards. What _is_ unreasonable is to think that you might have a high chance of getting into PTAP if you're not exerting your full effort and getting just average or above average grades. I wouldn't say it's _totally_ out of your control.

Also, the mindset you have makes a huge difference. You're likely to be discouraged if you feel that your odds are low. If you have greater confidence in yourself and your abilities, and *act* on that confidence and make use of those abilities, you'll have a more positive attitude which will help you study harder and get those high marks. Negative thinking is strongly correlated with weaker performance.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Your chances are low if you have low marks. Your chances are high if you have high marks. It's relative to what kind of student you are and how well you do in high school. For someone who studies really hard and gets really good marks, making the PTAP list isn't an unreasonable goal, and it's *definitely* one you can work towards. What _is_ unreasonable is to think that you might have a high chance of getting into PTAP if you're not exerting your full effort and getting just average or above average grades. I wouldn't say it's _totally_ out of your control.
> 
> Also, the mindset you have makes a huge difference. You're likely to be discouraged if you feel that your odds are low. If you have greater confidence in yourself and your abilities, and *act* on that confidence and make use of those abilities, you'll have a more positive attitude which will help you study harder and get those high marks. Negative thinking is strongly correlated with weaker performance.


Exactly! I totally agree with you Smeer. Its all about attitude and on top of that high school is not rocket science. On top of that doing 100% home work and scoring decent scores on tests and participating once in a while will definately get you a good grade if not a 100. But like you said the higher the grades in high school the more chances 4 you to get where you wana go.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


>


You got this totally wrong bro.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

in pakistan nothing is ever wrong! anything can be done! the more money or influence you have the better!

im not saying everyone on ptap got it the shady way, and its not abt ptap but about every private college as well, probably even aga khan! but u wont hear more abt it than wut happens at LMDC.... come to lahore and tell someone who knows something or two about medicine that your in LMDC and he'll probably think that your rich and you gave them a crapload of cash, but of course only a minority of students are selected that way....

and oh yeah! if u wana get into ptap then u shud have at least an 860\1100


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Anything can be done in Pakistan with money and power. If you have that, you can dismiss the supreme court, take away peoples rights, shut down independant media who doesnt agree with you and throw everyone you dont like into jail. Couple that with WMD's.. Hmm sounding a lot like Iraq.. Nope.. its the big PK!


----------



## Eikpari (Mar 18, 2006)

ghummank04 said:


> You got this totally wrong bro.


 haha.. nice one


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

lol nice oneeee...but heyyy you savee lottts of money...thatss still worth it..isn;t it!!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

kool_goose2 said:


> thatss still worth it..isn;t it!!


hahah I'm about to find out if it's worth it #wink


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

I remember during the time i was applying for ptap. They have two seats available at KE ( i think its the same for all colleges and universities that are gov't). On the merit list my friend and i were suppose to be on those seats. Come to know that those seats were given to this brother and sister students who paid $5K each for those seats! #shocked 
What sucks the most is that they ended up failing out and leaving after 2nd yr!! 
Wasted the seats!
Hey but what can you do? 

There is actually a court case going on that concerning students attending Lahore Colleges and Universities under the Self Finance Scheme. Interestingly we are suppose to pay $5K or $7k per year. Some students at AIMC are trying to get there money back. So lets see... but i doubt that they will rule in favor of the students. UHS, PU, and KEMU are backed by some power people. 

one can only pray!


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

ali9686 said:


> On the merit list my friend and i were suppose to be on those seats. Come to know that those seats were given to this brother and sister students who paid $5K each for those seats! #shocked
> 
> one can only pray!


 
Why would you "buy" a PTAP seat? isnt the whole point of the *PTAP *seat to save money?!?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

chitownzchica said:


> Why would you "buy" a PTAP seat? isnt the whole point of the *PTAP *seat to save money?!?


This is Pakistan, things here are opposite to what they are in the rest of the world (lol)


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

missakhwand said:


> This is Pakistan, things here are opposite to what they are in the rest of the world (lol)


Oh okay lol .. that makes more sense.. I just thought i had the wrong information #eek

1) Can you apply under PTAP and take the entrance exam at the same time just to be on the safe side?
2) If you dont qualify for the PTAP seat, do you have to take the entrance exam then? 
3) Do you guys know what the deadlines are for the entrance exams?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think you can do both, but I'm not 100% sure on that.

Yes, if you apply via the normal method, or for a "merit" based seat, then you do need to take the entrance exam.

The deadlines for these exams vary by university, but they're usually in October/ November.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

merit based seats are usually only for those who are Pakistani nationals whereas PTAP seats are reserved only for foreign nationals. I guess you can't apply to both at the same time unless you fulfill both requirements at the same time. Hope this helps


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Foreign nationals can still apply via the merit based system, granted they take an entrance exam and also meet the requirement for the equivalence made by IBCC, but yeah, you can't apply to both systems at the same time.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

if i am a pakistani citizen but have done my high school in the USA can i still apply for PTAP and Self-finance or will i have to get in based on merit


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

dubya0 said:


> if i am a pakistani citizen but have done my high school in the USA can i still apply for PTAP and Self-finance or will i have to get in based on merit


Unless you have a foreign passport, you'll have to apply based on merit.


----------

